# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  U.N. Docs

## DDT

Here is a chance to download the official PDF files from a new proposed United Nations resolution in several languages. 
These are a lot better for learning Russian I find than reading Dostayovsky as they are translated with less "artistic license." 
As far as whats in the resolution, it's BS, and if Obama signs it he needs his ass kicked! 
here it is: http://www.un.org/Docs/journal/asp/ws.a ... L.14/Rev.1

----------


## Wowik

Если я не ошибаюсь, грамматически там одно предложение на 8 страницах. http://daccessdds.un.org/doc/RESOLUTION ... penElement

----------

